# An Interesting day at the office



## Fallen Angel (Nov 11, 2007)

I am the lead climber for the company I work for and I am working what Met-Ed, local power company, calls a "danger tree removal program" to try and lessen the amount of trees falling on the line due to a number of reasons and I came across one the other day that was a doosy. Our 70ft. Altec could'nt reach these trees so I had to drop in and work them over live 34,500 lines.
Nothin' hard, just time consuming and lots of bull lines to support base.


----------



## 820wards (Nov 14, 2007)

Fallen Angel said:


> I am the lead climber for the company I work for and I am working what Met-Ed, local power company, calls a "danger tree removal program" to try and lessen the amount of trees falling on the line due to a number of reasons and I came across one the other day that was a doosy. Our 70ft. Altec could'nt reach these trees so I had to drop in and work them over live 34,500 lines.
> Nothin' hard, just time consuming and lots of bull lines to support base.



Some guys just have all the fun. Nice pics. Best I did this weekend was to knock down some small pine suckers... I now have poison oak to show for it.

jerry-


----------



## Fallen Angel (Nov 30, 2007)

*Another fun filled day at the office.*

Well, today ended up being pretty enjoyable. I got called out to remove a fairly tall cherry tree that had some storm damage done do it on Thanksgiving night. I went out at 2:30am to take a lead off of the wires and went back today to finish taking the lead off. I tell ya what...it's trees like this that make me realize why I got into tree care 16yrs. ago. The lead I'm on in the pics had a 5ft. vertical split from where the limb had twisted off on thanksgiving noght. My tie-in spot was in the back lead about 40ft. away. The lead crowns over a 3 phase 4800 line.


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice work man! Tree care is hard enough, never mind adding in electricity!


----------



## Fallen Angel (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks...There were'nt any trees tall enough or close enough to even think about setting rope for lowering or zip-lining, had to be REAL careful not to put anymore stress on the split, so I hinged and handled what I could and then went w/ hand and tag lines using the lead I was on. With what weight I had already removed and a 320 pound ground man running the ropes we worked the limbs down and away until it was safe enough to block wood without hitting the lines. I was a little edgy there for a while. Had the vise pres. of the company trying to tell me how he would do it. When I finally told him to shut up and let me do what I was paid to do and quit giving advise from 70ft. below me (After all I was in the tree not him), He actually shut up and did as I asked. Came down w/ no probs.
Can't wait to get some more of these beauts. I love this Danger tree removal crap.


----------



## Aaction (Dec 1, 2007)

Good job and very well done!
With such good access and a hazardous job, why didn't you use a bcket truck?


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 1, 2007)

The line ran parallel w/ two roads, both of which were about 200 yards away. The tree sat on a very steep mountain side. No possible way to even get a bucket in there. The only option was to climb it. A bucket would have been great IF it could have gotten up on the mountain side, but then I would'nt have had the pleasure to get to tackle this beaut. Hey...I love climbing these danger trees, The more I do the better I get. As long as it can be climbed I will climb it. If the man upstairs decides it's my time to go...well it was fun while it lasted.


It's not a career...it's a passion.


----------



## RogueArbor (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a doosey! 
Well done man! We just got a fella like you on the crew who, shall we say, has a pair.... I love climbing, but i'm no superman, some removals make me some kind of nervous... add in electric (even with the legal clearance) and i'm jello. but then that's why you and folks like you are bad to the bone! Keep it up and be safe!


----------



## Sprig (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pics and awesome work FallenAngel! I occasionally stop and watch the local clearence crews work around here and have nothing but the deepest respect for you guys.  Those pics make me dizzy just lookin'!

 an' some rep fer ya!

Serge


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks guys..... Now that this ice storm hit Reading Pa. I am experiencing a new facet of climbing. 1-2in. of solid ice in the dark... not fun, interesting, but not too enjoyable. Last night I pulled a 18hr. shift. 45mph wind gusts w/ ice in the trees was a first for me. I'm the only idiot in my company too insane to climb in that type of weather...but people need heat and lights in this crap; so I do what I do and hope for the best. I will post some pics some time in the next few days. Got to get some rest , got to go in for a 16hr overnight shift.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 1, 2008)

Fallen Angel said:


> Well, today ended up being pretty enjoyable..


I always hated removing overhang when there were no good places for a lowering line, you did a good job getting it done, I remember many days spent out over the three phase hand holding stuff and tossing it over..............then I got a bucket and got really lasy..........lol 

always hated those midnight calls also but it was my job to go


----------



## clearance (Jan 1, 2008)

Fallen Angel said:


> Thanks guys..... Now that this ice storm hit Reading Pa. I am experiencing a new facet of climbing. 1-2in. of solid ice in the dark... not fun, interesting, but not too enjoyable. Last night I pulled a 18hr. shift. 45mph wind gusts w/ ice in the trees was a first for me. I'm the only idiot in my company too insane to climb in that type of weather...but people need heat and lights in this crap; so I do what I do and hope for the best. I will post some pics some time in the next few days. Got to get some rest , got to go in for a 16hr overnight shift.



You the man, its greatly appreciated by those you help. Like my foreman said to me when we went out on a strom call once. It was in the afternoon, part of a huge maple had failed, ripping down the lines and blocking the road. The power co. trucks were already there, along with a crowd of people. He said "Today we are heroes, the rest of the time we are a-holes"


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jan 2, 2008)

clearance said:


> You the man, its greatly appreciated by those you help. Like my foreman said to me when we went out on a strom call once. It was in the afternoon, part of a huge maple had failed, ripping down the lines and blocking the road. The power co. trucks were already there, along with a crowd of people. He said "Today we are heroes, the rest of the time we are a-holes"



There's alot of truth to that statement..Sorry I could'nt post any pics of the storm. I worked the overnights all week and it's not easy to get pics of the trees in the dark..I will tell you it was interesting. Thanks for all of your comments, they make one take pride in ones' career. I will try and continue to post pics of the nasty ones' as I come across them.


----------



## Wirenut2266 (Jan 10, 2008)

Fallen: Electrician here.....Looks like you did an awesome job......Your wife should be proud, you have a very large set of hairy cherries!!!


----------



## Fallen Angel (Jan 10, 2008)

Wirenut2266 said:


> Fallen: Electrician here.....Looks like you did an awesome job......Your wife should be proud, you have a very large set of hairy cherries!!!



Apparently they were too big...she divorced me and married a squirt of a guy. She said I worked too much. LOL, go figure.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lutercriss21 (Feb 6, 2008)

where do you work fallen angel if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Fallen Angel (Feb 7, 2008)

lutercriss21 said:


> where do you work fallen angel if you dont mind me asking



I work for Treesmiths Inc.


----------



## Jerry Lord (Feb 8, 2008)

nice monkeying around


----------

